# Engine Jumpers



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

I have misplaced my diagram for using jumpers to test AF steam engines. Appreciate it if someone could post for me.

Thanks


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't know how to post a diagram,but I do know your jumper goes into #'s 2 to 3 ( the 2 inside posts);power from transformer into 1 and 4 ( the outer "holes")

Hope that helps; I'm sure someone will soon post the diagram for you...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here you go....notice there is one for running forward and one for reverse running.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

See,I told you someone would come through 

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

We all got your back.


----------



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Problem solved


----------

